# 10k without training?



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all,

Anyone here ever done a 10k without training?

A friend of mine was complaining that he doesn't want to do it now and I said it's only six miles, I'm pretty sure I could do that pretty casually without training for it

He's called me out and I'm signing up next week, it's not til October but obviously I'm just going to keep lifting and not train towards running a 10k

To me 6 miles seems pretty casual and I'm pretty sure I could do it in a decent time

Reckon I'm in over my head?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I ran 6 meters last week still not recovered but you may be fitter than me?

Good luck!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Unless you have many miles of running experience behind you, there is going to be an epic fail. Lifting weights alone will not give you the cardio fitness required for a 10k. Just imagine in reverse a marathon runner trying to bench a heavy weight.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I couldnt even begin to think how hard a 10k would be. Especially for someone with zero training


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

mygym said:


> I ran 6 meters last week still not recovered but you may be fitter than me?
> 
> Good luck!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Let's hope so then! Ahaha!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

depends if you've ever been one of them runner types- i hate running with a passion, i could plod through 10k and it would take me ages but i wouldn't fancy doing it for "fun"


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I done it but i was about 25 at the time but having said that i was a keen cyclist at the time, but if you reckon you can go for it...nothing to lose:thumb:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Unless you have many miles of running experience behind you, there is going to be an epic fail. Lifting weights alone will not give you the cardio fitness required for a 10k. Just imagine in reverse a marathon runner trying to bench a heavy weight.


But it's not a marathon, it's 6 miles

I see people that seem a lot less fit than me finish, I reckon I could do it, may have to walk a bit every now and again but I think I'd get through it decently!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Hell no, doubt i could run a mile


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

husky said:


> depends if you've ever been one of them runner types- i hate running with a passion, i could plod through 10k and it would take me ages but i wouldn't fancy doing it for "fun"





johnnya said:


> I done it but i was about 25 at the time but having said that i was a keen cyclist at the time, but if you reckon you can go for it...nothing to lose:thumb:


I'm 17, used to do long distance running for my school, not quote 6 miles but I wasn't too bad and it and I don't mind jogging!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I like your confidence but unless you do cardio already I would be prepared to fail, it really isn't as easy as you think.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> But it's not a marathon, it's 6 miles
> 
> I see people that seem a lot less fit than me finish, I reckon I could do it, may have to walk a bit every now and again but I think I'd get through it decently!


But if you have to walk then why not just join the ramblers association instead of doing a 10k run?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

ffs if your 17 you should be doing that with you eyes shut no bother mate


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

JStepTricking said:


> I'm 17, used to do long distance running for my school, not quote 6 miles but I wasn't too bad and it and I don't mind jogging!


mate you'll breeze through it then...enjoy :thumb:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> But if you have to walk then why not just join the ramblers association instead of doing a 10k run?


I'm not gunna walk the whole thing, just saying there might be a brief period when I walk 100m or something, maybe that won't even be necessary


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

17! Have you got a note from your dad to take part?


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> 17! Have you got a note from your dad to take part?


I have a note from my mum saying I can go on this trip, sir


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> I have a note from my mum saying I can go on this trip, sir


I hope she has made you a packed lunch


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> I hope she has made you a packed lunch


Nah, she said I'm big enough to cut the crust off myself now


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Also the sports I do involves a lot of cardio, it's not as if I haven't done any form of cardio for 5 years and expect to run 6 miles


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

I recon you may be able to do it if you are already fit but your gonna be sore if you dont train for it , plus if its hilly you dont stand a chance imo ...... Be funny to see how you get on tho


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

loganator said:


> I recon you may be able to do it if you are already fit but your gonna be sore if you dont train for it , plus if its hilly you dont stand a chance imo ...... Be funny to see how you get on tho


I'll sign up on the 5th of may and then we'll all find out in October, if no one on here hears from me after, I probably died halfway up a hill


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

6 mile ent great distance m8 when I use to go out running few years back i was doing 4/5 miles runs and I'm not fittest person your ever meet.

You should do it easily just depends how long it will take you.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> 6 mile ent great distance m8 when I use to go out running few years back i was doing 4/5 miles runs and I'm not fittest person your ever meet.
> 
> You should do it easily just depends how long it will take you.


Anywhere under an hour I'd be happy with!


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

I did the great north run in my early 20's with only one training session of 13miles!! I did that in sub 2hrs, but couldnt walk properly for a week :lol:

More recently (last month) I did a 10k, with no training and finished in sub 1hr... I'd say if you're use to a bit of cardio you should have no problem completing it :thumbup1: I dont do much cardio due to knee injuries - but still play 5-a-side footy and that keeps my cardio fitness up.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd get few 3/4 miles runs it now if I were you.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

why not just set a side a little bit of time this week and give it a go... you'll have some idea of what you're letting yourself in for then


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> I'd get few 3/4 miles runs it now if I were you.





Dave1180 said:


> why not just set a side a little bit of time this week and give it a go... you'll have some idea of what you're letting yourself in for then


Kinda defeats the point of doing it with no training though, I'm just gunna sign up and then go for it like a mad man on the day!


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

One run months before the event isn't what I'd call training...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Please can you film it, or at least you hyperventilating after 5 mins of slow jogging.

What you're saying is similar to a marathon runner saying he's going to deadlift 200kg without any sort of training.


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Dave1180 said:


> One run months before the event isn't what I'd call training...


Oh right, I thought you meant training throughout the week

Yeah I could give that a go sometime soon!


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep yourself limber, you wont want any tight muscles before taking part. Especially if you're doing it with no training :wacko: Also make sure you have a decent pair of running trainers that you've broken in - and by that I dont mean the ones you wear in and around the gym!! Actually saw a few guys running the last 10k in astroturf trainers :thumbdown: I can guarantee their legs will not have thanked them for that!!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

ammo23 said:


> Keep yourself limber, you wont want any tight muscles before taking part. Especially if you're doing it with no training :wacko: Also make sure you have a decent pair of running trainers that you've broken in - and by that I dont mean the ones you wear in and around the gym!! Actually saw a few guys running the last 10k in astroturf trainers :thumbdown: I can guarantee their legs will not have thanked them for that!!


Yeah I'm pretty flexible because of my sport anyway!

I have a pair of Nike darts I occasionally wear in the gym, they'll probably be what I use!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

6.2 miles is further than what people give it credit for. If you have no running experience then id expect you to fail big time. I did my first one at christmas with 10 weeks solid training and did it in 54mins. Ive got the manchester 10k in may time and ive been keeping my fitness ticking over.










Lifting weights in my opinion will not help you in the slightest. Its solely about getting through the miles in training!

Good luck though mate!


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

tyramhall said:


> 6.2 miles is further than what people give it credit for. If you have no running experience then id expect you to fail big time. I did my first one at christmas with 10 weeks solid training and did it in 54mins. Ive got the manchester 10k in may time and ive been keeping my fitness ticking over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair mate, I'm not saying lifting weights is gunna help me, but I think I'll get through it, my sports will help too!


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

I run 5 mile every thurs night after work and do bagwork twice a week amongst 2 full body workouts...fittest Ive ever been!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JStepTricking said:


> Fair mate, I'm not saying lifting weights is gunna help me, but I think I'll get through it, my sports will help too!


Defo mate, if you have been doing some form of regular sports then it will help.

Id do a test run to see how much you can comfortably manage.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Dont eat much during the day, dont fck about trying to cheat and get some decent runner shoes (I paid £30 off ebay for new reebok zigtechs) and theyre fantastic! Start off just jogging at say 4-5 mph and build up. I do the 5 mile at about 7.5 mph according to my runkeeper app but slower in the opposite direction as theirs a killer hill there :wacko:


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

tyramhall said:


> Defo mate, if you have been doing some form of regular sports then it will help.
> 
> Id do a test run to see how much you can comfortably manage.


Yeah think I'll try and run the course next week, see how I get on!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

My bedroom is on the third floor of my house and when I get to the top I have a good chuckle when the Mrs expects sex before iv had a drink and a good old lay down.


----------



## aj90 (Jul 30, 2011)

some people are just lucky my mate just the breeze through the cross country at school yet ate **** and smoked and drank heavy


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I recon you'll be fine...you look like the running type in your YouTube vids. Your naturally fit and your young. My sisters like you, she could do it without training. I'd die. I'm useless at running distances lol. Good luck!


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone can run a 10k... its the running equivalent of doing a single chin up.... if you can't do a 10k...well that's bad haha


----------



## JStepTricking (Mar 16, 2013)

Lou Lou said:


> I recon you'll be fine...you look like the running type in your YouTube vids. Your naturally fit and your young. My sisters like you, she could do it without training. I'd die. I'm useless at running distances lol. Good luck!


Aha cheers! :tongue:


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

l took up running 18 months ago or so. Id played 6 a side regularly since school but nothing prepared me for what lay in store.

Anyone can "do" a 10k just as anyone can "do" a marathon. The hard part is getting it done in a time that isn't akin to walking round. Anything under an hour isn't really all that great in truth is it? effectively ten minute miles. Hardly breaking out of a shuffle in truth.

If you can do it in under 52 minutes without any training then id doff my cap to you.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ammo23 said:


> I did the great north run in my early 20's with only one training session of 13miles!! I did that in sub 2hrs, but couldnt walk properly for a week :lol:
> 
> More recently (last month) I did a 10k, with no training and finished in sub 1hr... I'd say if you're use to a bit of cardio you should have no problem completing it :thumbup1: I dont do much cardio due to knee injuries - but still play 5-a-side footy and that keeps my cardio fitness up.


Also did the great north run with no training about 3 years ago. Next day calves were tighter than a jewish diamond dealer, but on the day I had my breath back within minutes of finishing, just kept a nice steady pace and slogged away.

It wasn't particularly gruelling, but then again I did weigh about 10 stone :lol:


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> 6.2 miles is further than what people give it credit for. If you have no running experience then id expect you to fail big time. I did my first one at christmas with 10 weeks solid training and did it in 54mins. Ive got the manchester 10k in may time and ive been keeping my fitness ticking over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good lad! Got this 10k coming up to. :thumb:


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

I ran a thing called the Grim Challenge - 10k over a motocross track. Was the first 10k I had ever run, EVER! It wasn't easy, and it took me a snails pace of 58 minutes to complete, but I managed it without any prior training. So it is do-able. Just gonna be hard.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I tried it when I was skinny with no training had to walk about a mile. Managed it in 50 something minutes wasnt too bad considering I hadnt jogged for a long time before.


----------



## anneyauster (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey, By doing normal thing you can achieve your goal for that you have to consistent and required strong willing power.

Eat healthy to stay healthy, do regular exercise such as jogging, swimming, cycling, other various exercise.

Dancing and playing indoor - outdoor game also helps to achieve goal.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Most can get through 10k with a bit of determination. You'll probably not even finish anywhere near last as you get plenty of heffers running about. Just don't set off like an idiot at first like a lot of kids seem to do.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JStepTricking said:


> I'm 17, used to do long distance running for my school, not quote 6 miles but I wasn't too bad and it and I don't mind jogging!


If you are 17 healthy and can't do a slow 10k I'd worry.

If you stay at a pace you can keep a slight conversation at you should be fine


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> My bedroom is on the third floor of my house and when I get to the top I have a good chuckle when the Mrs expects sex before iv had a drink and a good old lay down.


Dem feels


----------

